# Santa Rosa Sound or Pensacola Bay?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna try some inshore fishing in Florida this Sunday but I have a few questions since I rarely fish in FL. 

What is a better place to fish, Santa Rosa Sound or Pensacola Bay? 
Which is better for sharks/bluefish/stingray + bait?
What is the best place to launch a kayak for either?

Thanks guys, any advice would help.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

For sharks, bluefish, and rays i would say fish the bay
i dont fish for these very much but it sounds like the pass, ft. pickens or the 3 mile bridge would be a good place for all three plus more 

dead fish such as ladyfish, fish carcasses, and cut bait are good baits for sharks 

cut bait on the bottom is a good bait for stingrays

and for bluefish iv heard they eat gotchas, shrimp (live or dead except dead will catch lots of catfish), and cut bait


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone know if I can launch at Wayside Park? If so, is there good parking near the water?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Anyone know if I can launch at Wayside Park? If so, is there good parking near the water?


Good parking at wayside north and south. North to fish the 3 mile and some bayous around there and south to fish the grass flats, docks and the west end of Gulf Breeze.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Good parking at wayside north and south. North to fish the 3 mile and some bayous around there and south to fish the grass flats, docks and the west end of Gulf Breeze.


Sorry for a million questions, but which is best/easiest to launch a kayak from?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Sorry for a million questions, but which is best/easiest to launch a kayak from?


 
At South, you park right in front of the beach about 40 ft. or so. Its right there. At North, most people put in at the little cut coming up by the rock jetty. I park next to the sidewalk on the hill and unload to drag down to the little sandbar. Then back up the vehicle and park in the parking lot. Walk back and finish setting up and go out and around the rock jetties, the boat ramp and the parking lot to the 3 mile bridge. Once you look at it, it makes sense and is quite easy to deal with. Both are good locations to fish in the evening, night and early morning.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+1, But on the Gulfbreeze side you dont have to paddle as far.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

So what is the easiest place to launch on the Gulf Breeze side? I'm gonna take my dad this weekend and need a easy place for him to launch. We want to fish next to the 3MB and along the old pier that noone goes on.


----------

